# What birds to hunt around fargo?



## mdurbahn (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi I am going to school at NDSU and would like to do some hunting here on the weekends instead of driving 5 hours home to go ruffed grouse hunting. What type of upland game can you expect to get around fargo (ie within 1-1.5hr drive) Is their any good public land close? Thanks,Matt


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Good Luck


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I had the same question. You're going to have to drive unless you know someone south of town with land. :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Minimum drive of 1 hour to find anything and the farther away you go the better.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

hey mdurbahn. the best thing to do is get PLOTS book at scheels. that'll show you a lot of land that's open to hunting. i'd head south. lidgerwood is a good place to start. pheasants are plentiful down there. only about an hour or so away too. good luck.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Go southwest of the Fargo area. I think there is some decent upland hunting that way. As far as where around there I have no idea but I teach with some guys that have done very well down there. Not sure on the posted land either. But as stated above, you will still have to drive a good hour to get into anything good...that's the beauty of the Red River Valley.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Uh oh, it I see someone giving hints to hunting spots?!?!?!?!?!? I still think general areas are good to give out to people that are willing to keep our sport alive! Can't wait to put my PLOTS map to use this week!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

PLOTS would probably be the way to go though if you are a stranger to this area.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

"Oh The Humanity"


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

as the eagle flies WSW 70 - 90 miles you will fill out by noon if you have a dog and shoot %50. No need to drive west


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

good touch on "as the eagle flies"

:sniper:


----------

